# Kitty Wall Playscape



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

I have been planning out some kitty wall playscape ideas and finally took the plunge to start my own at home. Our apartment is 2 bedrooms so having 4 cats and 3 people, it's a bit cozy. I wanted to provide them with some vertical space to run, climb, and jump off of. I picked a wall where they could climb up the shelving and hang out over the doorway. So far, most of the shelving is up (they are 16" L x 7.5" W):










They are actually not that crooked. The camera makes the whole setup look quite interesting.

It's not finished yet. Hopefully next weekend, I'll be able to entice my handyman and friend with more pizza to put up the shelving over the doorway into the kitchen:










The blue tape is where the shelves will go. The largest shelf will extend extend over the entire doorway. You can't see the tape mark on the right, but the board is about 60.25" long so they will have plenty of space to lounge and look over 'their domain'.

Of course, so far, they have not climbed up yet. Since the project threw off the flow of the room, I had to relocate the cat tree closer to the window, and they were freaking out. They were acting as if it was a 'new' cat tree, and not the same one in a different place...*cats!*

I'll try bribing them with some treats in the higher shelves. I am sure that will get them up there. My cats are very nutritionally motivated  So, to conclude, if this does not earn me the "crazy cat lady" monicker, I don't know what will...lol.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

hehe I was planning on doing this exact same thing.. i have alot of wall space and high ceilings. I am hoping it gives them more play space and keeps my son from constantly snatching them up when they want to be left alone.. I already have one that hangs out on a ledge at the 9 ft. mark... and only way i know he can possibly reach it is from jumping from the mantel and that is one major jump... but then he is the young one out of the bunch


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

That's a really smart idea! But my Mum won't even let me have a scratching post with a seat on top I'm pretty certain that she won't let me make one of these.


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

I love it!
I have a similar set up in my basement. A wall with lots of shelves like yours and a long plank walk under two windows for them to look out.

I also have the "stairway to cat heaven" on my living room wall.


























sorry they're so big, I don't know how to thumbnail size them


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

oooh, I wish I had a large wall like that for the cat stairwell...I wants :love2


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Those cat stairs are very stylish aswell! Very creative.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

So now it's pretty much all finished. I am still on the fence whether to shellac them or not, but maybe once everything in the livingroom is finished, I'll decide. For now, the kitties got this:


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

It looks great! Such a great idea.


----------



## Janeway (Jul 9, 2011)

oh wow that is sooo cool l'v heard of people doing this to there flats and l think it's a cool idea. I wondering how your cats will like it.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

The cats right now have been glued to the kitchen tiles due to the heat, but they have climbed up a few times when they are playing. I expect when the weather settles a bit, they will be jumping all over and from them.


----------



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

You could line some of the planks with carpeting, and some you could lay tiles on, that way they have a cool place to lay that's not underneath your feet, and some warmer places to lay as well.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

They all have the carpeting already, but it's also not only for comfort, but traction as well. On the tiles, they are always slipping and sliding.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Great idea! It's such a simple thing to do, but I think the kitties will think it's _huge._


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Janeway said:


> oh wow that is sooo cool l'v heard of people doing this to there flats and l think it's a cool idea. I wondering how your cats will like it.


Not the greatest pix...they are from my camera phone, but you can spot Egypt hanging out over the doorway watching my oldest daughter cooking in the kitchen.










And here she is watching Sasha pass by and deciding if she wants to pounce or not:










Now that the weather has been cooler, they have all climbed up at some point or another. Well, everyone except for Azalia. She is not a big fan of heights


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Adorable! I have been looking into ideas for the kits. I am still unsure exactly what I want but I do love those stairs! 

You shelves DO look crooked in the photo. LOL I was turning my head thinking it was done on purpose to give the cats a balancing work out hehe

Have you seen these corner balconies? I am not sure if your handy enough to build something similar but it would look really nice in your playscape!

KatWALLks Corner Balcony


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

I like those, too. I was looking at them when I was planning the project out. I don't have anymore room though, but if I ever move, I will definitely get them as an add-on.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

I can't tell in the photo but what type of material are you using to cover the wood, if any?

That is one of the areas I am stuck on. I don't want carpet on my walls to trap cat hair. I also don't want to have to use a step ladder to vacuum it all the time lol

Have your cats fallen off it yet? I know cats are supposed to be athletic type critters but the kits are rather clumsy. One of them is always falling off of the couch or condo in play. I was concerned about this as well. I saw some shelves with little spindle railing but wasn't thrilled with them decor wise :?

I want to come up with something really cool looking that both the cats will love and it look nice in my home and kind of make a conversation piece if that makes sense?


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

I used stair rug liners and cut them with a box cutter the length I needed them. They can be cut to any size you want and are sold in various patterns. I got them at Home Depot. They are carpet, but it's a very short hair high traffic carpet so it doesn't collect as much fur and other stuff as the plushier kind does.

I don't vaccum their cat trees anymore. I simply scrape them with one of these and it collects all the fur very nicely:

PETCO Cat Shedding Blade

so I will most likely be cleaning them that way as well when I need to. If I had left the wood bare, they would've slipped right off and had some nasty falls....hours of entertainment, but I would've felt very guilty. 

Sasha being the youngest falls off quite frequently. He's still working on jumping, landing, distance, and the effect of gravity on a young kitten. It will be a while until he gets it. The other cats have climbed up several times and can walk up and down with no problem.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

You did a very good job!

I am extremely anti carpet. I even hate the carpet on the cat condo. Several years ago I had all the carpet ripped out of my house and had hardwood floors, tile or in the case of the family room, stained concrete. I love my stained concrete floor :love2

I have time as the kittens are about your Sasha's age and still too young to make those jumps safely ~ especially now with Sparta's leg.

What I am trying to work out in my cluttered head is how to make them with cisal rope and natural stained wood. I am just not sure safety wise how to do that. I am lucky that hubby is a really good handy man, though I need to come up with the plan. 

The reason for the rope rather then carpet are many for me. The big one being I want them to use it as a scratcher. I want them to think rope is good to claw while carpet (rugs) are never good. I don't want to confuse them into thinking some fabric is ok to claw while other fabric is not. Am I making sense?

I also like how the cat hair doesn't get trapped as easily as in carpet. I also think the cisal rope and natural wood looks cooler lol

I really like this design but not sure how to apply this style onto a wall.









They do use a small amount of carpet however :?

I also really like this style but would want a richer stain on the wood.
Eco Friendly Cat Tree, Sisal, Natural Wood, 3 Levels

I am just not sure how to make it safe for them using the rope instead of carpet.


----------



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

praline said:


> I am just not sure how to make it safe for them using the rope instead of carpet.


Sisal carpet. I've searched for various sellers online - I keep thinking I want to do a custom build and this place looks pretty good Sisal Rugs | Sisal Rug I'm with you on the distinguishing which carpet can be scratched and wich cannot part for sure.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Nora B said:


> Sisal carpet. I've searched for various sellers online - I keep thinking I want to do a custom build and this place looks pretty good Sisal Rugs | Sisal Rug I'm with you on the distinguishing which carpet can be scratched and wich cannot part for sure.


Oh that is nice! I would hate to cut up a pricey rug to get it to fit the shelf units. hmmmm I wonder if I can find it cheaper or a sisal material. You have me over my hump i think 

Something like the old fashion weaved door mats made from straw materials "stuff". Those would be cheap and I wouldn't feel as bad cutting them to fit and then gluing them to the shelf.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Here they have a large piece at home depot. I am not sure on the feel of it?
It looks to be more carpet then rope material. 
Natco 6 ft. x 8 ft. Sisal Natural Bound Carpet Remnant - SS608HD at The Home Depot

but it would be big enough to do the entire project and have some left over. 
I might have to run to home depot this weekend and do a feel test on some of their stuff.


----------



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

praline said:


> Oh that is nice! I would hate to cut up a pricey rug to get it to fit the shelf units. hmmmm I wonder if I can find it cheaper or a sisal material. You have me over my hump i think
> 
> Something like the old fashion weaved door mats made from straw materials "stuff". Those would be cheap and I wouldn't feel as bad cutting them to fit and then gluing them to the shelf.


 
Oops. I meant to show the cat specific section, the make some products and somewhere on the site they sell scraps for diy cat projects that were fairly reasonable and safe for pets as well - no chemical s & such.
Cat Scratching Products


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Nora B said:


> Oops. I meant to show the cat specific section, the make some products and somewhere on the site they sell scraps for diy cat projects that were fairly reasonable and safe for pets as well - no chemical s & such.
> Cat Scratching Products


NOW THAT IS PERFECT!

Got to pay off Sparta's leg and I am going to order some so hubby can start working with it!

Having that type of material on shelves and a ramp and maybe a corner cubby area for them? We shall see


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

DweamGoil- that turned out great! Love the pictures.
I'm sure your kitties will be enjoying that for a long time.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

I always wanted to do this since I was given a book called "The Cats' House"

i really think you should look at it. It's amazing, but then the auther is making a virtual online tour of his house soon...

Amazon.com: The Cats' House (9780740778612): Bob Walker: Books


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

wow, dweamgoil, looks great! you sure are a wonderful kitty mommy =)


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks, guys.

I like the Sisal rug idea. When the rug wears out, I may need to replace it with that.


----------



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

dweamgoil said:


> Thanks, guys.
> 
> I like the Sisal rug idea. When the rug wears out, I may need to replace it with that.


And there it is. You have done a beautiful job, what you've created for your cats is awesome and they are literally loving it now - me I have plans, ideas and as the dh says - schemes, good ones mind you but they rarely get done 

I am very impressed with all of the effort you put in and it really does look awesome. Well done.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

KittehLuv'n said:


>


Oh my this is AWESOME! I had missed this post....I so want to do this for my cats, you are wonderful!

Thank you SO MUCH for your ideas!!


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

I love your arrangement! I wish I could do the same, unfortunately, I can't do this type of construction to the house.


----------

